# bully stick storage



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

So since it may be difficult to get my hands on bully sticks in Japan-I'll have to order them online in bulk. I've stumbled upon boxes of 50 or so ...how would I keep these fresh?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Store them in the freezer.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I store them in my dog food freezer to


----------

